# NO Education Certs - Will this Cause problems with Visa Process?



## stealth77 (Mar 27, 2013)

Can someone help please? I have been offered a job in Dubai to work in Sales & Marketing and have no education certs available to be attested... I have 20 years experience in my field and left school a long time ago during the early 90's... Is there a way where I can enter the country to work and live without my education certs and if so what are the issues with this? If any? 

Thanks in advance, your advice is appreciated!!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

stealth77 said:


> Can someone help please? I have been offered a job in Dubai to work in Sales & Marketing and have no education certs available to be attested... I have 20 years experience in my field and left school a long time ago during the early 90's... Is there a way where I can enter the country to work and live without my education certs and if so what are the issues with this? If any?
> 
> Thanks in advance, your advice is appreciated!!


You've already been offered the job, which means the employer is willing to process/hire you. They'll just apply for your visa under a category that does not require a degree and that's it. Your visa will mention that category but of course you'll be working under the designation you agreed to. As far entering the country. It doesn't matter, you can enter on an on-arrival visit visa and then have your employer sort out your employment visa .. hope that helps


----------



## stealth77 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dude checking your past posts you have already asked this question and received an answer, why are you asking again?


----------



## stealth77 (Mar 27, 2013)

got mixed answers to it and wanted to double check!! I don't have any certs available for attestation and the exam boards don't hold copies dated back that long so I will not be able to get copies. I wanted to make sure that it was a definite option. HR dept have not suggested the "other category" option to me yet?


----------



## stealth77 (Mar 27, 2013)

Moe78..... I also wanted to know if there was any issues with having a different job title on your visa to the one you are known as internally at work? Just to double check all was above board?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

stealth77 said:


> Moe78..... I also wanted to know if there was any issues with having a different job title on your visa to the one you are known as internally at work? Just to double check all was above board?


It's very common here. When your employer cannot get you a visa with the same kind of job title, it's generally down to your not having matching qualifications. I can't have Manager in my visa because I don't have a degree but I definitely have that as part of my title in my company. My visa job title is Office in Charge.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

How about a company that puts you as a labourer???  Is a lovely experience to be told you have no rights to complain about lunches/breaks/holidays/etc because you are classed as such. Just make sure they give you a decent enough professional visa.


----------



## stealth77 (Mar 27, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> It's very common here. When your employer cannot get you a visa with the same kind of job title, it's generally down to your not having matching qualifications. I can't have Manager in my visa because I don't have a degree but I definitely have that as part of my title in my company. My visa job title is Office in Charge.



Thanks BedouGirl....Did you have to show any certificates for that job title? Such as lower education certs like GCSE's?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

stealth77 said:


> Thanks BedouGirl....Did you have to show any certificates for that job title? Such as lower education certs like GCSE's?


Some job titles, such as Filing or Client Services Clerk, don't need anything. Your prospective employer will tell you what they need, if anything. If you tell them you don't have anything, they will still be able to get you a visa. I wouldn't worry about the job title on it.


----------



## stealth77 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jynxgirl said:


> How about a company that puts you as a labourer???  Is a lovely experience to be told you have no rights to complain about lunches/breaks/holidays/etc because you are classed as such. Just make sure they give you a decent enough professional visa.


Thanks Jynxgirl.....They can put anything on there as long as I get the work permit/visa!! I need the HR dept to suggest going down this route as by the looks of everyone's advice it seems to be common practice! I really don't know why we have been sitting for over a week now at this cross roads? They should know that they can apply for a visa with a lower job title on it in order to obtain the entry documents and allow the job to commence. 

Our life is in limbo at the moment, from the excitement of job offer to the low's of "is this really going to happen"? 

Hopefully we can get this resolved over the next 24hrs??????


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> How about a company that puts you as a labourer???  Is a lovely experience to be told you have no rights to complain about lunches/breaks/holidays/etc because you are classed as such. Just make sure they give you a decent enough professional visa.


Oh come on Jynxy, don't be mean. You know perfectly well his employer isn't going to give him a labourer's visa. Everything he earns and his entitlements will be as per his letter of appointment on his labour contract and he shouldn't sign it if they aren't!


----------



## stealth77 (Mar 27, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Oh come on Jynxy, don't be mean. You know perfectly well his employer isn't going to give him a labourer's visa. Everything he earns and his entitlements will be as per his letter of appointment on his labour contract and he shouldn't sign it if they aren't!


Contract is all good and signed sealed and delivered its just the bloody visa that we need in the bag now and we are flying!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Who really cares about the title on the visa?

I have had the following on my visas; Project Manager, Archives Clerk, General Electronics Engineer.

So long as the salary I received each month is what I signed for, I'm happy


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> Oh come on Jynxy, don't be mean. You know perfectly well his employer isn't going to give him a labourer's visa. Everything he earns and his entitlements will be as per his letter of appointment on his labour contract and he shouldn't sign it if they aren't!


Well...  I came to find recently something I signed to get my medical a year and a half ago........ was a contract that said I made 2000 dirhams and am classed as such. I never thought it was anything to do with a contract as was presented as only something I needed to sign for a medical. 

Before someone signs anything in arabic, make sure you get someone who does to look it over.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

stealth77 said:


> Contract is all good and signed sealed and delivered its just the bloody visa that we need in the bag now and we are flying!!


You also have to sign an Arabic contract (it has English on it too). If this doesn't match, don't sign it. This is what all your terms and conditions and end of term benefits are really based on. Your letter of appointment, on company letterhead, has no real legal standing, it's just that, a letter of appointment.


----------



## stealth77 (Mar 27, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> You also have to sign an Arabic contract (it has English on it too). If this doesn't match, don't sign it. This is what all your terms and conditions and end of term benefits are really based on. Your letter of appointment, on company letterhead, has no real legal standing, it's just that, a letter of appointment.


Not got the Arabic version yet, thanks for the advice though!! I will get it translated for me to make sure they both match.


----------



## stealth77 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ogri750 said:


> Who really cares about the title on the visa?
> 
> I have had the following on my visas; Project Manager, Archives Clerk, General Electronics Engineer.
> 
> So long as the salary I received each month is what I signed for, I'm happy


Agree with you Ogri... I couldn't care less what it says on the visa as long as we get out to Dubai to start this new chapter of our life's we will definitely be happy!!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The contract you sign will be in both English & Arabic (on the same piece of paper)


----------



## stealth77 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ogri750 said:


> The contract you sign will be in both English & Arabic (on the same piece of paper)


I have an electronic copy of the employment contract and UAE PAG doc, I'm waiting on hard copies coming so once they arrive I will look over... Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

But the English and Arabic can still differ and it's the Arabic that is the binding part.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

If the English and Arabic differ, the law stands by the Arabic part so always make sure the two parts match.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Mia197 said:


> Can you tell me if you can get a employment visa say as a clerk if you do not have no qualifications at all - what if you have 20 years experiance etc and the company you work for wants you to work in dubai.


Absolutely, as a UK passport holder it would not make much difference, but the higher the designation on the visa and labour contract the better.

Only potential problem is that a non-managerial designation will most likely make it VERY difficult to get a visa to enter KSA.

You can still sponsor family (easier of course as a male against female) but the lower designations also mean a lower 'registered' salary with the MoL and this 'could' have some impact on sponsoring multiple family members.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Mia197 said:


> Can you tell me if you can get a employment visa say as a clerk if you do not have no qualifications at all - what if you have 20 years experiance etc and the company you work for wants you to work in dubai.


It depends what you work with. If you're in a managerial position you need attested degree certificates but the way around that is to issue the visa with another title. Another option to "clerk" could be "sales" which covers a whole lot of sins..
It's up to the company to deal with this in an appropriate way, ie to not apply for the visa with a title that requires a degree. You wouldn't be the only one that has this "issue". It shouldn't be an issue really. Once one has the appropriate experience it shouldn't really matter (unless a doctor or some other professions that really do require many years of studies).

PS KSA is Saudi Arabia


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Mia197 said:


> Can you get rejected for not having any qualifications at all - I dont have a problem with them applying as a clerk.


I brought an ex-army guy into the UAE - tons of relevant experience, lots of high tech cyber skills and he didnt have a piece of paper to his name other than passport, birth and marriage certificates.

It can be done if your employers wants to. But the UAE Immigration service may just decide otherwise.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Mia197 said:


> Has anyone managed to get a employment visa without any education qualifications - please advise.


Yes, I know several people who don't have any formal qualifications and have worked here for several years. As I said, "sales" is one job title to use or "clerk". I even know a "filing clerk" who actually worked as a manager.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Mia197 said:


> Hi and thanks - What does he have on his visa as profession. My company is financial and my time in dubai will only be for 6 months whilst i'm on a project and hopefully they will be ok with applying as a clerk. did your friend not get questioned at all.


It's common practice. No-one will ask you any questions. My job title in 'real' life and on my visa don't match because I don't have a degree but I hold a reasonably senior role. This has been the case with every job I've done here and I've lived here for a very, very, VERY long time . Your company won't have a problem doing this and, rest assured, you won't have any problems with it.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Mia197 said:


> Hi and thanks - What does he have on his visa as profession................. did your friend not get questioned at all.


Absolutely no idea at all - our PRO took care of it but there were no questions as the PRO knew what he was doing and how to handle it.

One other way he had as a backup was for him to be employed in a Freezone company we have for such a purpose and avoiding bans of course.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Mia197 said:


> Thanks - My worry is that as i don't have anything to my name other then experiance they may ask for any type of school qualification like a gsce


It's not required for archive clerk category to the best of my knowledge. Your company will know all of this. They will organize it. You're stressing yourself unnecessarily. Just tell them you don't have any certificates.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Mia197 said:


> Hi and thanks - What does he have on his visa as profession.
> 
> My company is financial and my time in dubai will only be for 6 months whilst i'm on a project and hopefully they will be ok with applying as a clerk. did your friend not get questioned at all.


You say you're only going to be here for 6 months, so is it really worth it going for a Dubai work visa, answer the following and we'll have a better idea...

1). Who's paying your salary - Dubai or Overseas
2). If Overseas salary payer, then you'll not get a residency visa as effectively you'll not be working here.
3). Medical insurance can only be locally provided against a residency
4). You'll not get housing rental of a property here for less than 12 months (again needing full residency). Are you expecting to stay in a hotel apartment where you can do so without a visa.
5). Monthly visa run necessary - careful as the rules appear to be continuously changing, even for non-Schengen holders.

Oh and as for Certificates, I can speak from personal experience - you DON'T need them to get a work visa with a lower designation, as I mentioned in my first response.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

What form?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Mia197 said:


> The application form for the clerk employment visa - surely this asks about your eductaion ?


Hi,
There is no form that asks these questions.
The company PRO normally handles all the visa paperwork for you.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Mia197 said:


> The application form for the clerk employment visa - surely this asks about your eductaion ?


'You' are not the one responsible for filling out ANY visa forms - this, if there is to be one, has to be done by the Dubai company that is applying for your residency and labour permit.

But as you're not going to be employed by a UAE company I suspect that you won't be getting a residency. One of the requirements for a local work visa is for the salary to be paid locally from a local company through a local bank to your local bank - get where I'm going with this?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Mia197 said:


> Hi I'm a bit lost - surely you have to supply your personal information so that they can submit to immigration - will this not include what education qualifications you have and inturn does this not get vetted by immgration.


No,
No,
No,
No,
No,
As long as you are not getting a visa with "manager" in the job title (then you would need to supply attested degree certificate)

Is the above clear enough?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Mia197 said:


> Hi I'm a bit lost - surely you have to supply your personal information so that they can submit to immigration - will this not include what education qualifications you have and inturn does this not get vetted by immgration.


Seriously, you've already confirmed that you're not going to be employed by a UAE company so you can't have a residency or work visa.

Should you become employed here, they'll ask for your passport copies, then process whatever visa they could apply for based solely upon your passport. Don't overthink it !!!

You, seem to not want to take the advice of those of us here in the UAE willing to offer information, why won't you take our word for it?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> No, No, No, No, No, As long as you are not getting a visa with "manager" in the job title (then you would need to supply attested degree certificate) Is the above clear enough?


Hahahahaha. I've given up. I don't know how else we can answer OP to assure her that she doesn't need to worry. And, as Les quite rightly says, she will probably not be on residency if she is being paid through the UK.

OP, tomorrow is a working day here, why not contact the HR Manager in Dubai to put your mind at rest?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

*Educational degrees / certificates are NOT necessary for junior visa position designations.*

They'll need...

Name
Age
Gender
Marital Status (especially for females)
Religious denomination (let's start the next discussion)
Passport number and copy

As they say on Dragon's Den "I'm out"


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Mia197 said:


> Hi - I do and I do appriciate it but need to get it clear in my mind i guess. I'm already employed as mentioned and the company are going to apply for a employment visa for dubai which they have confirmed - Are you saying that there will be no personal information requested when they apply for the visa and just base it on your passport ?


Yes


----------



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

To OP, almost all the information needed to apply for a visa is on the passport, and usually, the PRO is the one that handles these things, no further information needed, unless requested....and for educational certificate, some don't really ask for it


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Come on now...
How many answers do you need to the same questions??

Why don't you ask your company and their PRO or have you already asked them the same things as many times or more than here?


----------



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

No, he doesn't usually ask.....in my previous job, I had a job title on the visa as Hall supervisor, I didn't provide attested copy of educational certificates....even though I have a managerial position .....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Mia197 said:


> I take it that you don't need any certificates if you go for the clerk or archive clerk visa. Does the PRO not take any further information from you for the first one you go for ?
> 
> thanks once again.


Have you lied to your employer in the past? Are you worried that this may get disclosed in case you have to fill this lack of qualifications in a government form and your employer will get to know you have no qualifications?

Your question has been answered in many ways so won't add to it.


----------

